# ICE MAKER



## H2H1 (Aug 14, 2007)

HEY GUYS ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT AN ICEMAKER. THE ONE IN MY FW SOUTH WIND ISN'T WORKING AND I AM THINKING THERE IS A SHUT OFF VALVE TO THE WATER SUPPLY SOME WHERE. ANY SUGGESTION ON THIS


----------



## Bush70 (Aug 14, 2007)

Re: ICE MAKER

It is a long shot , mine is a Allegro Bus but the shut off is under the kitchen cabnet. It should be in that area. You might have to remove the lower drawer of the cabnet to find it. Also on some there is a panel under the frig where the filter is. Good Luck


----------



## hertig (Aug 14, 2007)

Re: ICE MAKER

In mine there is an electrical valve, in the external refridgerator port (where the burner is).


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Re: ICE MAKER

thanks for your help, I'll look at those to site and see if that will take care of the icemaker. U know how the DW is about ice for her tea. thanks again


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Re: ICE MAKER

thanks for the info ,will check and see if it is there.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Re: ICE MAKER

thanks bush 70 I found the cut off it was in the out side compartment. However I still not getting any water to the ice maker. I am going to get my RV service tech to look into it when he comes out and install a 120 V out let in the basement for a side out TV that I am going to install. Any way I appreciate your input,
Hollis


----------



## firestormpro (Aug 19, 2007)

RE: ICE MAKER

Hi  what brand Reefer . The most common problem  I find with ice makers  is no power to the  icemaker. Most have seperate  plugs  so look there. I have no way to know what your  skill level is  as to  troubleshooting this yourself but it is real simple however you can get electcuted if you you don't watch what you are doing. most ice makers have  4 wires at the unit 120v hot  120v neutral ground and a 120v  output to the water valve. on the 120v  hot is often a temp sensor bulb  inline clipped to the ice maker which keeps the unit off untill freezer is  cold enough to make ice. Off the top of my head  on a NORCOLD IM model the power path is as follows and it  varies  some with model but  the result is allways the same there will be  4 wires coming  down from the icemaker to just above the reefer control box  (rear of Fridge) near the burner the Black is 120v hot the white is 120v  neutral and the green is grounded to the frame the brown goes to the water control valve. on older models  the power is from a seperate cord on newer models  the power cord Y's at the control board input.  First simple test requires a old extension cord and a couple of  spade connectors I use  the cheap  2 wire cords as they are simple and fine for this  cut the  female end off and install a female spade on each wire unplug the reefer and disconect the 2 wires from the water control valve attach the ends of the  new cord you made to the  valve and plug it in if you have water and the valve  works  you should be filling the ice maker ( this is how we winterize your icemaker) it won't take long to flood  your freezr so if it is working  will only need to be pluged in for 15 to 30 seconds.  If you now have water in the icemaker than your  water flow and water control valve work reconnect  everything as it was and go inside the  reefer. depending on how the  icemake is installed you may or may not be able to remove the  end cover (square plastic box on left hand end of icemaker). If the icemaker is  mounted on the rear wall of the  freezer you will have to unbolt it to  service it if on the left hand wall the cover will be facing you and you can just  pull the cover off. With the cover  removed on a NORCOLD  you  will see a bunch of holes  next to each hole  is a letter or letters defining  what the probe hole is for. On a DOMETIC  icemaker you will see a couple of  gears if you carefully remove the  screw from the center of the large gear and  remove the gear you can slightl rotate the shaft which will begin the  cycle as soon as the cycle begins  reinstall the large gear on the shaft as the  unit slowly rotates it will turn on the tray heater and rotate the fingers to remove the  cubes  it will raise the arm then it will turn on the  water valve to refill the tray lower the arm then it will stop and wait for the timer to  begin again. That is  for DOMETIC for NORCOLD you will see several  holes labeled (this is from memory so if you try this be careful and chk for voltage first  at each probe location)  L should be 120v hot N should be 120v neautral  T should be the  timer M is the motor  lead H is the heater circut   if you use a meter set to AC volts betwen L and N you should see 120v ac and between N and  the  other locations you should have no voltage once this is correct set the meter to OHMs and check between N and H it should be around 60ohms indicating that  heater circut is  intact You should  see continuity between N and M  meaning the motor is intact now switch the meter to AMPS use the highest amp setting  10 amps at least to protect the meter. If you probe between  L and T for  a couple of seconds it will turn on the timer circut and  begin the icemaker cycle just like the DOMETIC  explained earlier  it will turn on the  tray heater   rotate the  fingers raise the arm  refill the tray with water and lower the arm then stop and  wait for the timer to begin again.  If all of this works  chk your Freezer Temp as nothing  will happen if  freezer does not  freeze and  often  just a few degrees will make a differance as RV freezers are never as cold as Home freezers. Hope  this Helps.
Jim


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 20, 2007)

RE: ICE MAKER

THANKS JIM, YOU MUST A TECH OR AT LEAST YOU SOUND SO SMART ABOUT THE SYSTEMS. I AM NOT THAT GOOD, I CAN DO SOME TRIAL AND ERROR BUT NOT AS DETAILED AS YOU SUGGESTED. I  THINK I WILL WAIT AND GET MY REGULAR TECH/ REPAIRMAN TO LOOK INTO IT. I WOULD HATE TO DO HARM TO MY SELF OR THE MH.
ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR YOUR HELP. IT WAS HELPFUL BUT WAY OVER MY HEAD.


----------

